# new greatest rapper poll



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

not who ur favorite is. not who is the best currently. not who might be best in the future. and definetley not who sells the most. WHO IS THE BEST OF ALL-TIME.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Too many... arg

Onyx anyway


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

big L...i thought u said at teh moment so i voted immrotal technique...but best ever is big L


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Too many... arg
> 
> Onyx anyway
> [snapback]925422[/snapback]​


yeah, i know but every one bitched about the last being too short


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

how the hell is onyx winning?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

just just SLAAAAAM!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Eminem


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Big L


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

best mc ever...u kidding me? eminem plz onyx...har joke


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

toss up between the rza from wutang and immortal technique


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

at least hyphens are arguable...but eminem?!?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

4cmob said:


> how the hell is onyx winning?
> [snapback]925479[/snapback]​


'Cause it's the O-N-Y-X, we be rolling throwin guns in the projects


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> 4cmob said:
> 
> 
> > how the hell is onyx winning?
> ...



















onyx does kick ass though. whenever i listen them i feel like breaking sh*t.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

run dmc, shiiit. I'm the only one who voted for the best rapper ever. Eminem is good, but by no means the greatest. how quickly people forget their roots.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> 4cmob said:
> 
> 
> > how the hell is onyx winning?
> ...


hahaha


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

jamesdelanoche said:


> run dmc, shiiit. *I'm the only one who voted for the best rapper ever*. Eminem is good, but by no means the greatest. how quickly people forget their roots.
> [snapback]925520[/snapback]​


run dmc was two people. and just because they were pioneers doesn't mean that they're the best lyricists.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

why isnt dmx up there..hes sick too but not the best yet again lol


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Fido said:


> Eminem
> [snapback]925482[/snapback]​










the poll does not lie...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

...the poll does not lie? half of the ppl dont know half of the ppl on this list besides eminem


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

why isnt EMJAY up there?

he is phat has hell dawg, you know how he do. m**********r fo sizzle my nizzle dizzle.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> ...the poll does not lie? hald of the ppl dont know half of the ppl on this list besides eminem
> [snapback]925539[/snapback]​


It may be hard to believe, but the ceremony where they apointed you the all knowing rap-master who was the sole decider of who is worthy and who is not never actually happened. Even though it may be unconscionable to you, you're going to have to accept that people have opinions that might not be the same as yours, and it isn't always a matter of "not knowing" people.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

o well ill just push ur buttons ne ways...thats wut im here for


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fizzle I, for one, have no idea what I would do without your great hip-hop expertise and your constant need to put your 2 cents in.. please tell me more about who's worthy and who's not worthy... i mean if you say it it must be right


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

exactly..ive been trying to explain this to u and el twicho for the last 8 months...ever sinced i joined havent i made ur life just dandy?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Fizzle I, for one, have no idea what I would do without your great hip-hop expertise and your constant need to put your 2 cents in.. please tell me more about who's worthy and who's not worthy... i mean if you say it it must be right
> [snapback]925554[/snapback]​


He is black...ish after all


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

that is true to...im black wutever i say goes bitch...this area is my expertise #REMOVED#


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Fizzle I, for one, have no idea what I would do without your great hip-hop expertise and your constant need to put your 2 cents in.. please tell me more about who's worthy and who's not worthy... i mean if you say it it must be right
> ...


hey, that reminds me - shouldn't Lighter Shade of Brown be in this poll ?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> that is true to...im black wutever i say goes bitch...this area is my expertise #REMOVED#
> [snapback]925563[/snapback]​


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Fizzle dont like Eminem cus Em isnt black


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fido said:


> Fizzle dont like Eminem cus Em isnt black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eminem doesn't like Fizzle cause Fizzle isn't black ....


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


killing myself laughing


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Fizzle dont like Eminem cus Em isnt black
> ...


Is that Fizz?









Dude you're not black.









Oh god I've starting laughing and can't stop.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Did he give you permission to use his picture here?


----------



## GangstaCool (Feb 25, 2005)

There are too many categories I think.
My favorite freestyle rapper is Big L, Lil Flip Second.
Best commercial rapper ever is Big but I dont like commercial rap.
Best Hip Hop is gotta be Mos Def for me, but then u got Common Sense, Talib, Kanye, Q Tip and Phife and De La all right behind.
My favorite from the south is TI
Best OldSchool is Eazy E
Favorite Group is Lost Boyz.
But that's just me. If u ask me a month from now they are probably different


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

where ja rule hahahaha


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

there is no one better than IMMORTAL TECHNIQUE.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

haha jewelz saved my picture...?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

User said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


? So? He never said he was.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

jokingly i did...but iono


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

"so if your message ain't sh*t, f*ck the records you sold
cuz if you go platinum, it's got nothing to do with luck
it just means that a million people are stupid as f*ck" - Immortal Technique, Industrial Revolution

He's one of the best rappers ever, but I can't vote on this poll because I haven't listened to all the other rappers.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> ? So? He never said he was.
> [snapback]926504[/snapback]​





K fizzly said:


> jokingly i did...but iono
> [snapback]926506[/snapback]​












Fizz knows I was just playing.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

did i ever think u werent...ur a big joke


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> did i ever think u werent...ur a big joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You always have to have the last say.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

so u hate me now? cuz ur still my brother from a different mother


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> so u hate me now? cuz ur still my brother from a different mother
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate, nah........ scary thing is you and I look slightly similar.









...I do take advantage of my 5 o'clock shadow though.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

post ur pic now...im curious...we may be twins...#REMOVED# im so hairy i shave after every meal


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> post ur pic now...im curious...we may be twins...#REMOVED# im so hairy i shave after every meal
> [snapback]926552[/snapback]​


sounds like you want to hump him ....









And Pac is the best


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

so wut if i do?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Uh oh...

Sounds like someone wants to be mrs. User....


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

no ...if ne thing someone wants to be mrs. fizzly


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> Sounds like someone wants to be mrs. User....
> [snapback]926559[/snapback]​














K fizzly said:


> no ...if ne thing someone wants to be mrs. fizzly
> [snapback]926561[/snapback]​












Eww, that sh*t isn't going to happen.









Anyway, I would have already posted a picture of myself and my fish if I had a camera.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

no shut up...mrs. fizzly ur done


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> no shut up...mrs. fizzly ur done
> [snapback]926566[/snapback]​


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

When we're discussing rapper are we talking strictly music or music + person as a whole? If it's the latter, then 2pac. He stands out for being such a badass(only after he got famous) but he was also socially conscious and tried to make changes. Then again so are Talib Kweli and Immortal Technique...

It's all preference and I feel so bad that 50 cent and douches like T.I and Chingy are going to be more remembered than Immortal Tech. Simply because he's not a pop rapper...if only he came up in the early 90's he would've been huge...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> When we're discussing rapper are we talking strictly music or music + person as a whole? If it's the latter, then 2pac. He stands out for being such a badass(only after he got famous) but he was also socially conscious and tried to make changes. Then again so are Talib Kweli and Immortal Technique...
> 
> It's all preference and I feel so bad that 50 cent and douches like T.I and Chingy are going to be more remembered than Immortal Tech. Simply because he's not a pop rapper...if only he came up in the early 90's he would've been huge...
> [snapback]926583[/snapback]​


this is true


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> no shut up...mrs. fizzly ur done
> [snapback]926566[/snapback]​


I would strike back, but my internet penis is big enough.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u never had one to begin with ( i wanna argue now cuz i think i improved in arguing)


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> u never had one to begin with ( i wanna argue now cuz i think i improved in arguing)
> [snapback]926682[/snapback]​


sh*t you know for a fact that I do.









Start a political thread; no need to futher derail. I can't argue over rap because I'm not passionate about it. In fact I have a hard time getting mad and arguing over anything anymore.









Reason being, my girl ripped by balls off with ownage a few weeks ago and I haven't recovered.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i hope ur lying mrs. fizzly


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> "so if your message ain't sh*t, f*ck the records you sold
> cuz if you go platinum, it's got nothing to do with luck
> it just means that a *million people are stupid as f*ck*" - Immortal Technique, Industrial Revolution
> 
> ...


Never heard of that guy, but that line right there, made me start downloading some of his stuff to see whats it like.



MR HARLEY said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > post ur pic now...im curious...we may be twins...#REMOVED# im so hairy i shave after every meal
> ...












Damn Fizzle, How old are you? You look like your 30 you old Twonk


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

17 bitch!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i hope ur lying mrs. fizzly
> [snapback]926687[/snapback]​


You know I'm not lying winkie.

Seriously, if you ever have your balls ripped off by a chick you'll know what I mean. Its takes your pride away.









I'm like Rocky in Rocky 3.









How do you deal with ownage? You being pakistani and a muslim surely you got some advise?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

har...i dont even know wut u are...and ur lucky or id smash on u with my ignorant and unthoughtout blatant remarks....


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

none


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> har...i dont even know wut u are...and ur lucky or id smash on u with my ignorant and unthoughtout blatant remarks....
> [snapback]926705[/snapback]​


 You know i'm an American, that should give you enough ammo.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

User said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > har...i dont even know wut u are...and ur lucky or id smash on u with my ignorant and unthoughtout blatant remarks....
> ...


f*ck you. I hate fuckin pricks like you. "You dirty arab!" "What are you?" "I'm american" What the f*ck you think we are?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


you little punjabi


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u fat piece of sh*t


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

K fizzly said:


> u fat piece of sh*t
> [snapback]926730[/snapback]​


kekekeke ^_^


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


You're the guy that just said he was an "Indian" in another thread. So your "What the f*ck you think we are" question you already answered.











> Here's a funny kinda racist joke.(BTW I'm indian so if you're offended please by all means makes a joke on my people)
> 
> Why wasn't Jesus born in Puerto Rico?
> 
> They couldn't find 3 wise men or a virgin.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

user is an ignorant simple minded yellow bellied red neck blue collared steak eating white male with no penis ...cuz ur girl ripped it off


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

User said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


I have parents who were born in India. I was born in America. So shut your fuckin face.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> user is an ignorant simple minded yellow bellied red neck blue collared steak eating white male with no penis ...cuz ur girl ripped it off
> [snapback]926742[/snapback]​


'Doesn't f*cking make sense man, "I'm a male but don't have a penis?"









btw I said balls not penis, those are two different things.

I do eat steak though.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i hate u...i cant beat u...its not fair...gimme some tips...i wanan make el twicho look dumb for a change


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lets settle this

drew-ur fat

user- u have no balls and ur my wife

kevin- ur from the dirty dirty south if u know wut i mean...which makes u dark smelly and hairy

and kaleem-ur sexy and handsome and charming and just dandy...i love you


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> I have parents who were born in India. I was born in America. So shut your fuckin face.
> [snapback]926745[/snapback]​


So you're an Indian American, like Fizz is an African or Pakistani American? I guess I'm a European American.









But since my great great granny was cherokee, I'm a real American right?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> lets settle this
> 
> drew-ur fat
> 
> ...


I'm pretty light compared to most southerners. It sucks that you don't live in the North East...you know you could've made mad money shoveling snow...what with your skills of shovelling sand.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

im the future best lyricist goone squad bump j was good


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea but ur still ugly...and u have glasses u four eyes freak of nature...and u have no wife like me....and ur ur ur ...ur from the dirty south and u cant eat meat....and u heard camels


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I love kaleem, hes such a dream.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ur a nightmare tho...i owned all of u just stop before i own u some more


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

K fizzly said:


> ur a nightmare tho
> [snapback]926770[/snapback]​










man sechs nightmare?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i hate u...i cant beat u...its not fair...gimme some tips...i wanan make el twicho look dumb for a change


I'm bored and really can't believe I'm arguing over the internet.

And its hard to get elTwitcho. I don't remember ever fully getting him. I did make Pacman screw up over damned contractions with help from Ms. Natt.



K fizzly said:


> lets settle this
> 
> drew-ur fat
> 
> ...


Dude I have balls are I wouldn't be a male!









Whats your beef with the south? I was born in the south. Someone of your shade and religion shouldn't f*cking talking trash about the south.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i may not be from the south but i hav a lynching tree in front of my house bitch...and i wont be afraid to use it on ur ball-less nut sacked butt...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> ur a nightmare tho...i owned all of u just stop before i own u some more
> [snapback]926770[/snapback]​












Oh and User, I can say tons of Native American insults...but I'm american and so is Kaleem so what can you say about us??

Watch what you say, people are gonna take it so easily if you're not joking....and even then.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

drew ur ugly stop posting


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

User said:


> Dude I have balls *are* I wouldn't be a male!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or*










why are pirates so mean?

they just ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Drew said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Dude I have balls *are* I wouldn't be a male! :laugh:
> ...






















































that was so random


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

K fizzly said:


> drew ur ugly stop posting
> [snapback]926775[/snapback]​


what about all those PM's filled with sweet nothings you send me all the time?









do you not love me anymore kaleem









ARE WE JUST A THING OF THE PAST?









say it aint so my punjabi lover


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im not punjabi ur FRUIT...only that dirty camel herding non meat eating crazyklown is


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> im not punjabi ur FRUIT...only that dirty camel herding non meat eating crazyklown is
> [snapback]926783[/snapback]​


f*ck you, *********.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

cop my new mixtape 1st quarter 2 quarter comming soon


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Drew said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Dude I have balls *are* I wouldn't be a male! :laugh:
> ...


Basic capitalization, its easier than proper grammar or spelling.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude stop posting so properly..this is the internet u f*cking fruit...talk ignant like me


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, I'm the only one to vote KRS-1. How old are you guys?....


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

17...and krs 1 is tite..but not the best


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Back to rap.

Gordeez how's immortal tech?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Dr. Dre and Eminem are my favorites. Onyx would be second.

f*cking typeos.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

master p=garbage, nelly, juvenile? lol c'mon look at who's on the that list. only 3 on the list have the right to be called great and im sure every1 knows who (2pac, big, jay). you cant be great if you came out with 1 good album

and fyi eminem would rip any1 on that list in a freestyle


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

User said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


trivial, atleast my sh*t is readable. "typeos."


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

not big l or immortal technique buddy...thats for sure

em cant beat em im telling u


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Fresh said:


> master p=garbage, nelly, juvenile? lol c'mon look at who's on the that list. only 3 on the list have the right to be called great and im sure every1 knows who (2pac, big, jay). you cant be great if you came out with 1 good album
> 
> and fyi eminem would rip any1 on that list in a freestyle
> [snapback]926802[/snapback]​


HAHAHAHAHAHA. Immortal Tech would tear him UP.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Drew said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

the ish he comes up with is the nastiest i've heard from any1


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

have u heard big L?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Fresh said:


> the ish he comes up with is the nastiest i've heard from any1
> [snapback]926810[/snapback]​


Listen to Immortal Technique - In Da Club freestyle.

Don't say who's better than who unless you listen to the others.







I'm only assuming that you haven't heard Tech though.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how do i post songs up...i wanan show u how sick big l is


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Drew said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


If capitalization isn't important, than grammar and spelling isn't, so why the reply?
I tell you, sincerely and honestly my sh*t is not readable. Trust me.

Damn thats all I've got. OMFG that sucked.















I need more of an opening than that to fight back.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

shut up user i hate u from now until forever cuz ur a fruit


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> have u heard big L?
> [snapback]926811[/snapback]​


of course


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Fresh said:
> 
> 
> > the ish he comes up with is the nastiest i've heard from any1
> ...


gonna dl it now

couldnt find it, dl-ing the song freedom of speech instead?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dl...this freestyle and then tell me em is better

big l and jay-z 7 minute freestyle...he did this freestyle at 17 and the htotest freestyle i ever heard...well jay is gay as usual but big l is to sick he kills it


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Fresh said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Fresh said:
> ...


That's an great song. Also get Crossing the Boundary, Point of No Return, and Dance with the Devil. Peruvian Cocaine is really good too.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

where's this dude from. is he straight underground or what does he have albums

he has good sh*t but why does he sound like some1 else to me???


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Fresh said:


> where's this dude from. is he straight underground or what does he have albums
> 
> he has good sh*t but why does he sound like some1 else to me???
> [snapback]926831[/snapback]​


Kinda underground. He has two albums, Revolutionary vol. 1 and vol. 2, revolutionary vol.3 drops this summer. He's with Viper records and he's had a LOT of offers from major labels but he rejects them cause they try to change his sound.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hes from south america...grew up in harlem...2 cd's out so far

and he has no publicity in the f*cking mainstream world...


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

Fresh said:


> master p=garbage, nelly, juvenile? lol c'mon look at who's on the that list. only 3 on the list have the right to be called great and im sure every1 knows who (2pac, big, jay). you cant be great if you came out with 1 good album
> 
> and fyi eminem would rip any1 on that list in a freestyle
> [snapback]926802[/snapback]​


i just took and posted the people that got votes from the last thread and added the ones people bitched about not being on there.


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> dl...this freestyle and then tell me em is better
> 
> big l and jay-z 7 minute freestyle...he did this freestyle at 17 and the htotest freestyle i ever heard...well jay is gay as usual but big l is to sick he kills it
> [snapback]926826[/snapback]​











I've never heard anyone that comes across like Big L. If you compare him to anyone it would have to be Big Daddy Kane. They're both as smooth as hell, and flow so effortlessly that you understand every word they spit.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yet ppl saying eminem is better wow...


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

4cmob said:


> i just took and posted the people that got votes from the last thread and added the ones people bitched about not being on there.
> [snapback]926860[/snapback]​


lol who the hell was bitching about p, nelly, juvenile etc.?????

they are mainstream gayness


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

I think people overlook Big L cuz so many people are into the beats more than the lyrics. Big L isn't really known for having sick beats, so alot of people won't actually listen long enough to give him a chance. When he came out with lifestyles ov da poor and dangerous in 95 New York was buzzin like crazy, it just didn't really hit the rest of the country cuz he didn't have sick hooks or beats.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

cant diss cash money records man


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wut year did he die


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

I gotta go against you on that one K. I'm not feelin cash money. Wack ass sh*t! 
But hey, to each his own I guess.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

cash money is sick with it ...i dont care wut ppl say ...every single song they got is gold...u cant disagree with that


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

the only one good in cash money is wayne


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

every single song ne one of em got is gold


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

'99 he got shot up.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

the clipse and young gunz is sick with it too


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

You know as well as anyone K, just cuz you sell it doesn't mean your the best. Or even close for that matter....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

*cypress hill mother fukers!!!!!!!!*


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

COMING TO A RECORD DEALER NEAR YOU...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hey pack that aint right usin freeze in that :rasp:

by the way were can i find that font


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

har


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> har
> [snapback]926906[/snapback]​


Ya'll don't want to step to none of this... ya hear?

DON'T B HATIN


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

When I was young I played with guns not a kiddie toy
cuz I'm a ruff rugged gangsta not a pretty boy
facts on tracks I recite well
everybody wanna be like mike but mike wanna be like L
Let 'em have it L


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> *cypress hill mother fukers!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're my favorite actually. they came out with a album last year but i only like a couple songs. black sunday and 3 temples of boom are 2 of my top fav albums in rap


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> every single song ne one of em got is gold
> [snapback]926889[/snapback]​


definately not. most of wayne's sh*t is good but mannie and fresh only have a couple good songs each that i like. all they fuckin talk about is money rims and diamonds like every other mainstream rapper


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Black Sunday is definately a classic.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

k fizzly I just did some songs wit kanye and bump j tonight


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wanna send me em


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

why isnt kool kieth...dr. octagon...mf doom...up there?


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Same reason Rakim, Big Daddy Kane and Mos Def aren't up there I guess.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u like kool kieth too?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

rakim is second best lyricist


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Kool Keith is nice. He doesn't get the heavy rotation though.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i dont like aesop rock that much tho


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

When are we gonna see a best album forum K?


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Aesop is too fuckin out there. El-p is the sh*t though.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh yeah.. Rakim !

Let the rhythm hit em !


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i like zion-i alot too


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

Im gone send them to you when I get the final cut


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> cant diss cash money records man


Everyone left Cash Money cept weezy f baby and they say JayZ tryin to get him to Def Jam. Leavin old ass Baby by himself. Wayne def murc'em.
CashMoneyDiss.mp3

Ali was the first rapper. Maybe "The Greatest"


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

^dam


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

so wasup with the 50cent/game publicity stunt?


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

that wasnt no damn stunt that was real beef.I dont think someone wouldve got shot for a stunt and game still aint look happy at the press confrence


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yo wut happened just now with 50 cent?


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

russel simmons and other people brought them back together to end the beef but I think they just did that for the public 50 and game didnt even talk to each other.game still looked pissed


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wow if iw as shot at i wouldnt make a f*cking truce with no one...tell ur boy wtf is he doing?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> 17...and krs 1 is tite..but not the best
> [snapback]926793[/snapback]​


Hmmmm, 17 years ago.... 1988.... I'll avoid the smart ass comment about diapers and when KRS was rapping and the (temporary) impact of the 'self destruction' jam (Tupac and Biggie still died and others follow...). It's a matter of perspective. I was listening to his stuff when most of you were not even in grade school yet. Great, now I feel old....:laugh:


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

You guys are all wrong. Best rapper ever.....

Warren G baby!


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

master p come on he sucks







you got him on ther but you forgot the greats of all time. LL cool J


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Atmosphere/Slug


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> Atmosphere/Slug
> [snapback]927421[/snapback]​


not the best, but sure as hell a better white mc than eminem, lol.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I agree with the Eminem part, but he is my fav. lyricist so


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> You guys are all wrong. Best rapper ever.....
> 
> Warren G baby!
> [snapback]927211[/snapback]​


I like that choice! He was about as cool as you can f*cking get!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

anyone remember the fuschnickens?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> anyone remember the fuschnickens?
> [snapback]927716[/snapback]​


yeah, they did some tracks with Shaq.. LOL


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > anyone remember the fuschnickens?
> ...
























Those raps were beyond dumb! You'll get Jurass kicked in the Park...


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

A few thoughts on what I've read.....
I heard eminem get ripped at the Rap Olympics
Ive heard Immortal Technique get ripped by Postaboy

Now for the official greatest rapper poll:
Tupac is the greatest

My favorite rappers of the moment, not necessarily the greatest: Immortal Technique, Domination, Akon


----------

